# FR: Instead of doing that



## the3rdquark

Bonjour!

Je dois écrire: "Instead of doing that." Est-ce que je dois écrire:
Au lieu d'en faire
OU
Au lieu de lui faire
?

Or is it something completely different?

Merci!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Instead of doing that = Au lieu de faire cela.

What is the complete sentence ?


----------



## the3rdquark

Merci beaucoup! Thank you so much! The complete sentence is:
Chaque matin, quand ils se habillent, les cinq cents élèves qui assistent à mon école ne mettent pas les vêtements qu’ils choisissent. Au lieu de faire cela, ils mettent les jupes ou les pantalons et les chemises bleues et blanches.
 
(I am writing about the school uniform.)
Merci!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

I see ! So I would suggest :
_Chaque matin, quand ils s'habillent, les cinq cents élèves qui assistent à mon école ne mettent pas de vêtements qu’ils choisissent. Au lieu de (faire) cela, ils mettent les chemises bleue et blanche ainsi que les jupes ou les pantalons de l'école.
_

_*les* vêtement qu'ils choisissent_ means they have choosen which clothes they wanted to wear but they may not use them.

_*de *vêtements qu'ils choisissent_ means they may not choose their clothes.

Edit : Suppression du féminin.


----------



## the3rdquark

Merci de m'avoir corrigé! A votre bon coeur!


----------



## geostan

Lacuzon, si chaque chemise a du bleu et du blanc, ne faut-il pas dire: _les chemises bleu et blanc_?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Si absolument ! C'est dimanche soir  ! J'ai pensé à enlever le pluriel mais ai oublié le féminin !

Merci de la vigilance.


----------



## Vickyx3

_"Chaque matin, quand ils s'habillent, les cinq cents élèves qui assistent à mon école ne mettent pas de vêtements qu’ils choisissent. Au lieu de (faire) cela, ils mettent les chemises bleue et blanche ainsi que les jupes ou les pantalons de l'école."

_I think "qui vont" is a better way to say it.


----------



## Vickyx3

geostan said:


> Lacuzon, si chaque chemise a du bleu et du blanc, ne faut-il pas dire: _les chemises bleu et blanc_?



Pourquoi donc?


----------



## geostan

Vickyx3 said:


> Pourquoi donc?



Les couleurs composées sont invariables.


----------



## Vickyx3

*Remise en place des notes de cours*

J'avais oublié, Merci .


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

C'est la règle d'accord des couleurs :

Des chemises bleues et blanches -> certaines sont blanches d'autres sont bleues
Des chemises bleu et blanc -> elles ont toutes deux couleurs, le bleu et le blanc.

Personnellement, cela m'a toujours semblé étrange. Dura lex sed lex !


----------



## Duplicité Humaine

Vickyx3 said:


> _"Chaque matin, quand ils s'habillent, les cinq cents élèves qui assistent à mon école ne mettent pas de vêtements qu’ils choisissent. Au lieu de (faire) cela, ils mettent les chemises bleue et blanche ainsi que les jupes ou les pantalons de l'école."_
> 
> I think "qui vont" is a better way to say it.


 
*A ma connaissance, en ce qui concerne les écoles, les universités, et cetera. Le verbe qui convient le mieux, c'est assister à.*


----------



## Vickyx3

Assister à un cours,
Aller à l'école.​


----------



## Duplicité Humaine

Merci d'avoir répondu sans tarder.


----------



## Vickyx3

C'est un plaisirs .


----------

